# Grafische Oberfläche



## Franz (13. Oktober 2001)

Wie kann ich unter Suse Linux auf die Grafische Oberfläche gelangen...

ich bin unter benutzername@linux>
wie komme ich da auf die grafische Oberfläche

Danke Fränzi


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

Grundsätzlich wäre es interessant zu wissen was für eine Version du hast.
Um auf die grafische Benutzeroberflüche zu gelangen musst du die auch installiert haben. Also bei der Auswahl der Installation mit X und KDE/Gnome angeben.
Normalerweise kommst du wenn du die installiert hast beim starten immer gleich an ein grafisches Login, das GUI wird also standardmäßig geladen. Kann es sein dass bei dir zuerst kurz ein GUI erscheint, das dann aber abstürzt?

Wenn dem nicht so ist solltest du einmal in der Konsole 'sax' eingeben. Das ist ein Programm dass den X-Server konfiguriert. 

Es ist aber auch möglich, dass bei deinem System alles passt, und es nur im falschen Runlevel gestartet wurde. Den Runlevel kannst du wechseln indem du z.B. mit 'init 1' in den Runlevel 1 gehst. Für die grafische Benutzeroberfläche mit Netzwerk usw. musst du glaube ich in den Runlevel 5 gehen (init 5). Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Du kannst da ja mal ein wenig rumprobieren.
Kaputtmachen kannst du beim wechseln zwischen den verschiedenen Runleveln nichts!


----------



## Franz (13. Oktober 2001)

und wie kann ich von der konsole aus auf das  cd rom laufwerk zugreifen um den gui nachzuinstallieren oder so ähnlich...
ich habe sax ausgeführt und dann ist er mir auch in das konf.menu geganen aber starten tut er noch immer in die kosole name@linux>


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

Um auf das CD-Rom zugreifen zu können musst du es erst mal "mounten", also Linux die Anweisung zu geben es einzubinden. Dazu gibst du 'mount /dev/cdrom' in die Konsole ein. Du solltest dann unter '/' ein "Verzeichnis" cdrom oder so ähnlich haben. Bei meinem Brenner muss ich statt cdrom cdrecorder eingeben. Nur mal so am Rande, da ich nicht weiß ob du nen Brenner hast.
Nachinstallieren kannst du am besten mit yast. Das ist das zentrale Konfigurationsprogramm von SuSE Linux. Ich habe aber noch nie X und KDE nachinstalliert, es sollte aber reichen untern den Rubriken X und KDE die Basispakete (steht in der Beschreibung welche es sind) für die Installation zu markieren, da yast feststellt welche weiteren Pakete es noch braucht um das ganze installieren zu können. Die deutsche Spracherweiterung für KDE wirst du aber von Hand markieren müssen.
Hast du mal den Befehl 'init 5' probiert? Damit müsste er ins GUI wechseln wenn es installiert und eingerichtet ist. Bevor du groß rumbastelst solltest du das unbedingt ausprobieren. 

Wenn du mittels Sax X konfigurieren konntest glaube ich aber fast dass du das schon installiert hast. 
Deine Linux-Version würde mich aber immer noch interessieren.


----------



## Franz (13. Oktober 2001)

ich habe suse 6.4 und die cd5 hab ich mit 6.2 installiert, da sie ich sie in der version 6.4 nicht hatte...

der befehl init funtioniert nicht bei miar..


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

init geht bei dir nicht? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen da dass ein sehr wichtiger Befehl ist. Dass du Probleme mit deinem Linux hast wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen dass du 2 verschiedene Versionen gemischt hast. Evtl. vertragen die sich nicht.
Es kann aber auch sein dass deine Hardware von dieser alten Version nicht hinreichend unterstützt wird, aber eigentlich müsstest du mindestens mit 16 Farben ein GUI haben.

Ich würde dir dringend zu einer neueren Version raten. SuSE Linux 7.3 ist erst vor wenigen Tagen rausgekommen. Als Schüler/Student kannst du das direkt bei SuSE bestellen. Die Professional Version zum Preis der Personal. Wenn du eine Email von der Schule/Uni hast geht das auch per Email.


----------

